
Coronavirus patients flew to US after CDC “explicitly recommended against it” - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/02/coronavirus-patients-flew-to-us-after-cdc-explicitly-recommended-against-it/
======
radu_floricica
This isn't particularly strange - it's as good as certain that many of those
repatriated are infected. Having some already confirmed before getting home is
just a PR or bureaucratic issue, not practically meaningful.

> As American evacuees sat crammed into buses idling on an airport tarmac in
> Japan

This however is just... I don't understand how civilization failed so
completely on that ship. You have controlled conditions and people that have
nowhere to go - there's absolutely no excuse to having extra infections. As
far as we can tell from the news, they just treated it like flu.

